# Homeopathy remedies - have you tried it?



## Emma1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm all about finding natural cures, and homeopathic remedies seem to be one of them. :idea

http://abchomeopathy.com/c.php/199

I found out about a bunch of remedies, but it's tricky because homeopathy is incredibly specific about every health/mental factor that may be collectively causing the problem. I actually love and appreciate these extra steps that homeopaths take because frankly, I'm tired of doctors just pushing you to take drugs that are overly general and not customized to your health history/situation.

However, a simple google search of homeopathy will raise an enormous amount of questions and controversy. I don't know if I should trust the success stories of homeopathic patients or the scientific research that's been done.

Has anyone tried homeopathy?
I'm thinking about purchasing some of the "Calcarea Carbonica"
http://abchomeopathy.com/r.php/Calc

Any input would be amazing - thanks! :yes


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I've tried homeopathy for about two months, It was one of the first things i found that was suppose to be a cure for SA. Sadly it never made the slightest difference for me.

I also tried it for another unrelated illness, But was unsuccessful in curing that too.

It may work for others though.

Trooper


----------



## reflecting (Apr 19, 2011)

Concerning homeopathy the evidence is quite clear: it is pure placebo. If there were really people in the population who get an effect, there would exist serious studies with significant results for homeopathy! So, I understand that you look for kind of "natural"/soft meds, but homeopathy is a waste of money and hopes and time... If you don't like "artificial" meds, you could try St John's wort, which has a comparable effectiviness in depression (dunno if there are studies concerning anxiety) as SSRI (which doesn't say much to be honest, since SSRI are only very slightly better than placebo...).
Anyway, I think you should trust the scientific research... anecdotes do not really give you any trustable information due to selective perception, biased samples and - most importantly - placebo effect.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Emma1 said:


> I'm all about finding natural cures, and homeopathic remedies seem to be one of them. :idea
> 
> http://abchomeopathy.com/c.php/199
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you trust the science?


----------



## Emma1 (Apr 5, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> Why wouldn't you trust the science?


Science of what? Pharmaceuticals or homeopathy?


----------



## Emma1 (Apr 5, 2011)

And thank you guys for the heads up!
I wasted so much time reading all the stuff on homeopathy and totally ate it up!
Good thing I won't be wasting my money on it


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Water _has a memory_ you idiots!


----------



## MattPTA (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, I get panic attacks during presentations at school and spoke with doc about it on monday, he told me to exercise before going to school and take some valerian root an hour before class. :no Calling him tomorrow to have him write me something that will actually work.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

'Natural' means nothing. Chemophobia is stupid.


----------



## reflecting (Apr 19, 2011)

I just remembered that there exists a second - beneath St John's worth - evidently effective herbal antidepressant: Rhodiola rosea_*
*_But remember that herbal medicines do neither neccessarily have less adverse effects nor they are always less dangerous. For instance, "artificial" medications are probably better checked for interactions before they become approved.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Emma1 said:


> Science of what? Pharmaceuticals or homeopathy?


The science that proves homeopathy is nothing more than placebo.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Homeopathic doctors:






"...when someone comes in with a vague sense of unease, or a touch of the nerves, or even just more money than sense, you'll be there for them - bottle of basically just water in one hand, and a huge invoice in the other."


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

... is poop. 

Or, more specifically, a dilution of 1 part poop in 1 trillion parts water. 

This is coming from someone who took an elective on homeopathy in college.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Duke of Prunes said:


> 'Natural' means nothing. Chemophobia is stupid.


ditto man


----------



## bruno2006 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dr House said:


> ditto man


dang bro u on a lot pf psych drugs...no wonder u hate natural stuff


----------



## bruno2006 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Menninger Clinic*

Most people don't know it, but the founder of the Menninger Clinic, Charles Frederick Menninger, MD, was originally a homeopathic physician.

Here is a study done on homeopathy. I have not tried it yet, but am willing to in order to stay off psych drugs which evidence shows can worsen your condition in the long run: Adler UC, Paiva NMP, Cesar AT, Adler MS, Molina A, Padula AE, Calil HM. Homeopathic individualized Q-potencies versus fluoxetine for moderate to severe depression: double-blind, randomized non-inferiority trial. Evid Based Complement Alternat Med. 2009 Aug 17. http://www.hindawi.com/journals/ecam/2011/520182/

Look at results: "Both treatment groups started with similar depression mean scores: fluoxetine 
2 8 . 0 9 ± 6 . 8 8
(
&#55349;&#56411; = 4 3
), homeopathy 
2 7 . 2 1 ± 6 . 2 2
(
&#55349;&#56411; = 4 8
, 
&#55349;&#56387; = . 9 8 8
) and improved during the 8 weeks of double-blind treatment."


----------

